# Smoking a spiral cut already smoked ham



## moodybubbles (Dec 23, 2013)

So I can just fire up the smoker st 225-230 and toss that spiral cut ham on the rack with a pan under to catch the juices and do a glaze made mostly of maple syrup and brown sugar in the last hour of smoking (I plan on about 3 hours). I have a few apple chips and some hickory.   I don't need to inject since it is already cut it won't hold much anyway? I don't need to place it in a pan right, just directly on the rack? This will be my second smoke ever so  simple things such as in a pan or on the rack are my main questions. Also would you use the packet that came with it or just do the syrup and sugar?


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes , yes , yes and yes. You are on the right track. You can put it right on the rack for sure. Pan is optional. It might be neater , but it will also shield the ham from the smoke somewhat , so it's up to you. 3 hours should warm it up nice without drying it out. Since it's  fully cooked you're just reheating it. An IT of 130-ish is all you need. Good luck

Oh , and I would use the packet....what the heck , you paid for it. And the glaze is usually pretty good. IMO


----------



## sprky (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep you nailed it. I do them all the time. I prefer to go the messy rout, and place it on the rack with a pan under. I found I get more of the smoky goodness this way. Its rely not that big of a mess the rack needs cleaned after, where if you use a pan no need to clean the rack. I usually make my own glaze and throw in the packet that comes with the ham.


----------



## moodybubbles (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks. I'm looking forward to some smoky deliciousness.


----------

